# The Difference Between DKI and RyuTe Kyosho Jitsu



## Makalakumu (Nov 29, 2005)

There have been many threads dedicated to bashing DKI on MT.  This is not one of them.  

I have a book that Mr. Dillman wrote with Chris Thomas about kyusho jitsu and I have been informed that Mr. Oyata's work is greatly different from what is presented.  I would like to discuss the differences in the systems of Kyusho Jitsu..ie philosophy, methods, techniques, etc.

Lets try to keep this discussion focused, civil, and productive.  This is something in which I'm really interested...

upnorthkyosa


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 29, 2005)

Thsi is a "not-very-qualified" response since I have only 2nd hand knowledge of either.  But this is what I have been told:

With Oyata's RyuTe, he hits you ANYWHERE and you go down and question your ability to control your bowels.

With Dillman, he hits you somewhere very specific and you might get dizzy or black out.

I am studying with KI (Kyusho International) which is basically some guys who left DKI because they wanted a more practical approach.  So I am not completely unsympathetic to Dillman... but I've seen footage of both and been hit by both and... ouch!


----------



## thetruth (Mar 23, 2006)

George Dillman went to about 6 Oyata seminars with a video camera, Got a few charts etc and went home and started smacking people in his living room surrounded by beanbags and pillows.  He eventually came up with what is now called the Dillman method of pressure point fighting.  

It seems far more hit and miss the stuff he does and if it doesn't work with a tap he will smack you harder until either the pressure points or blunt force trauma create a result.  He tried this with Rickson Gracie and nearly got his head punched in with people having to drag Rickson off him after smacking Rickson in the face.  I have witnessed a number of high ranking DKI/KI guys in person and what they do is the same.  Yes the KI has all those drills but the tippy tap basis of a lot of the techniques is totally ineffective. etc Oyata has genuine lineage to his family style in Okinawa but I have heard that his family style is different to what is taught in Ryu Te and only a relatively small number have access to those teachings.  

I have only seen videos of Oyata and damn the dude hurts his uke with what seems like devastating effectiveness.  And as far as revivals well a nudge with the foot is all you will get off Oyata basically telling you to suck it up princess and get up.

By the way this is not a Dillman bagging this is fact. The first part (about the video cam etc) was actually published in the biggest M.A magazine in Australia by my old instructor (who learnt off him) in an article about pressure points and Dillman.  

Cheers
Sam


----------



## Explorer (May 23, 2006)

Just a quick addition.  Chris Thomas was a friend of mine in High School more than thirty years ago.  We have since re-connected and I've been training with him for the past 4 or 5 years.  

Just to clear some misconceptions ... Dillman was given a scroll by Hohan Soken and told it contained the keys to unlocking the systems.  Soken also provided similar assistance to other karateka and told them they were to give assistance to Mr. Dillman if he ever asked.  I could ask Chris about the taping of Oyata's seminars ... but I'd be willing to bet Mr. Dillman was simply researching the scrolls.


----------



## Explorer (May 23, 2006)

As far as Oyata's technique being different ... the DKI guys who I've spoken with that have attended seminars with Oyata have said he's hitting pressure points ... often much harder than necessary.  Apparently, some of the uke's end up injured.  

I've also been told Oyata will show a technique one way ... then modify it slightly for effectiveness when he strikes his uke.  But I've never seen Oyata first hand so I won't swear by it.

There are so many points on the body that it is a simple matter to simply use a different set than another guy and still get the results you want.

When we're training head points say ... we start very lightly and work up in intensity until we can regularly and reliably give our partner a "buzz".  From there it's an easy matter to increase the strike a bit more to incapacitate our uke.  This is as safe a way to learn as we can figure out.

Revival techniques are paramount.  After striking someones pressure points in this way you must know how to restore the natural flow of the meridians.  If you don't it can take 72 hours or more for your uke's system to regain equalibrium.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 24, 2006)

No disrespect but a few questions for clarification if I may. Note I have not trained in either and happend to be at an event with Dillman teaching as well as others. 



			
				Explorer said:
			
		

> As far as Oyata's technique being different ... the DKI guys who I've spoken with that have attended seminars with Oyata have said he's hitting pressure points ... often much harder than necessary. Apparently, some of the uke's end up injured.



Is it true that some of Dillman's students brought court cases against him as they have long term nerve damage for the number of times they had knock outs activated?





			
				Explorer said:
			
		

> I've also been told Oyata will show a technique one way ... then modify it slightly for effectiveness when he strikes his uke. But I've never seen Oyata first hand so I won't swear by it.



Would you think this is to hide the technique? Or would you say this is to teach a basic first, but he does his level of understanding when he executes? 



			
				Explorer said:
			
		

> There are so many points on the body that it is a simple matter to simply use a different set than another guy and still get the results you want.



What results would one expect?




			
				Explorer said:
			
		

> When we're training head points say ... we start very lightly and work up in intensity until we can regularly and reliably give our partner a "buzz". From there it's an easy matter to increase the strike a bit more to incapacitate our uke. This is as safe a way to learn as we can figure out.



I understand the warming up of nerve centers, but is I wonder as I do not see you, so understand my question, if you hit the head or neck hard enough the brain sloshes which causes a knock out or the buzz feel. This can also happen under rotational strikes when the neck runs out of travel room. There is also the compression of the spine. Do these count as PP strikes as well? Curious



			
				Explorer said:
			
		

> Revival techniques are paramount. After striking someones pressure points in this way you must know how to restore the natural flow of the meridians. If you don't it can take 72 hours or more for your uke's system to regain equalibrium.



Is it possible for permanent damage?


----------



## Makalakumu (May 24, 2006)

I've had the chance to speak to some practioners of RyuTe since I've started this thread and here is what I've got...

Atemi - these are strikes that cause the body to move or react in certain ways.
Kyusho - these are strikes to vital points that cause an extreme reaction in the body.  

It doesn't sound like chi, meridians, and accupuncture points are used to explain physical effects.  And if they are used, they are used to reference the body.  I don't know much more then this and I could be misinterpreting what I think I know.


----------



## Explorer (May 24, 2006)

Atemi - these are strikes that cause the body to move or react in certain ways.

**Technically, Atemi are strikes to any vital areas.  They include pressure points, eyes, ears, nose, throad, solar plexus and groin.  Reactions range from mild to extreme 


Kyusho - these are strikes to vital points that cause an extreme reaction in the body. 

**Kyusho speaks directly to pressure points located on the meridians of the body.

It doesn't sound like chi, meridians, and accupuncture points are used to explain physical effects. And if they are used, they are used to reference the body. I don't know much more then this and I could be misinterpreting what I think I know.[/quote]

**Pretty much correct ... accupuncture points help us map the body.  They also give us angle and direction information to help increase the points effectiveness.


----------



## Explorer (May 24, 2006)

No disrespect but a few questions for clarification if I may. Note I have not trained in either and happend to be at an event with Dillman teaching as well as others. 

** No problem.  As Master Thomas once said to me ... "You should be skeptical until the techniques are proven to you."

Is it true that some of Dillman's students brought court cases against him as they have long term nerve damage for the number of times they had knock outs activated?

** I've never heard this.  But I'll call Chris as ask.  He's never been hesitant to tell me anything.

Would you think this is to hide the technique? Or would you say this is to teach a basic first, but he does his level of understanding when he executes? 

** Since I don't know Oyata, I can't really say.  Some of the DKI guys, after speaking with him about it, have come to the conclusion it was to hide the technique.

What results would one expect?

** I've experienced everything from mild to extreme body reactions ... to dizzyness, headaches, brief loss of motor function and brief loss of conciousness. 

I understand the warming up of nerve centers, but is I wonder as I do not see you, so understand my question, if you hit the head or neck hard enough the brain sloshes which causes a knock out or the buzz feel. This can also happen under rotational strikes when the neck runs out of travel room. There is also the compression of the spine. Do these count as PP strikes as well? Curious

** Going light is not to warm up the nerve centers ... it's to keep from hurting them needlessly.  When properly applied, you don't cause concussion, compression or hyper extension.  This is what I really like about it.  A smaller, weaker person can have the same effect as a larger, stronger person.  Last month at the KJK annual gatering in Madison, I watched a skinny 5 foot 6 inch man completely incapacitate a 6 foot 5 inch man.  The big guy dropped like a bag of wet cement using the Gall Bladder Cluster on the forehead.

That being said, concussion is a great back up to pp strikes ... if you know what I mean.  There is a saying at the Kyusho Jitsu Kenkukai that Master Thomas founded ... "Blunt trauma is my friend."  

Is it possible for permanent damage?

** It's possible to cause permanent damage with blunt trauma by accident ... I would assume the same for pp techniques.  I understand that repeated striking of the Stomach 25 point without the benefit of restoration techniques can result in an acid reflux state.  I would assume the same for the other points.

I have a video of some medical testing that was done with George and several ukes.  George would incapacitate them and wait while the doctors checked vital signs, blood pressure, blood oxygen levels, brain function, heart rate, etc ... once the levels were recorded, George would wake them up.  A synopsis of the results is in one of the books, I think.  But basically the ukes response looked rather normal.  One observer mentioned that the response looked kind of like a system reset ... and they could find no alarming changes in the body's vitals.

These are great questions.  Thanks for your patience and kindness.

Now ... an opinion of mine.  I prefer to train with Chris Thomas rather than George Dillman.  I've met George and he is a very nice man ... but I prefer Chris' teaching style.  He's more like a college professor and I'm very comfortable with that.  Perhaps it's because I approach the material the same way ... at least that's what my students say.


----------



## Explorer (May 24, 2006)

I will have to learn how to handle the quotes bettter...


----------



## Explorer (May 24, 2006)

OK, I've talked with Chris Thomas and he relayed the following: 

He is unaware of any lawsuits, ever against George Dillman.  There was a guy, years ago who published an article wondering if DKI was exposing itself to potential liability.  That appears to be the source of the lawsuit stories.

Both Dillman and Oyata practice kyusho the same way.  Dillman actually trained with Oyata for a brief period long ago and it was Oyata who promoted Dillman to 7th Dan.

As a side note, over the years some DKI folks have attended Oyata seminars and have been received warmly and asked to demonstrate some of thier techniques.  The same is true for Oyata students who have occasionally visited DKI seminars.

*Gump Voice* "...and that's pretty much all I know about that."


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 24, 2006)

Explorer said:
			
		

> OK, I've talked with Chris Thomas and he relayed the following:
> 
> He is unaware of any lawsuits, ever against George Dillman. There was a guy, years ago who published an article wondering if DKI was exposing itself to potential liability. That appears to be the source of the lawsuit stories.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the follow up


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 24, 2006)

Explorer said:
			
		

> I will have to learn how to handle the quotes bettter...



Not to hi-jack the thread but to hand quotes better one can do the following:

** Special characters in Quote  " " So as to show them.

If you copy and paste in "["quote=Explorer']" at the beginning of each section you wish to separate then put "["/quote"]" at the end of each section it will appear in the quote box with the persons' name in the case yours being Explorer.


----------



## Explorer (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the help on the quotes, Rich.  In what part of Michigan are you located?  Chris suggested you could be set up to meet a DKI person in your area for further investigation.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 24, 2006)

Explorer said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help on the quotes, Rich. In what part of Michigan are you located? Chris suggested you could be set up to meet a DKI person in your area for further investigation.



You are welcome for the help.

I had the priviledge of meeting G Dillman his (ex?)wife (* Still married at the time *) and some of his guys who were ranging from 4th up to 8th. 

George spent time with us as I am now asking questions, not challenging, just trying to understand. There was a neck strike that he had people lined up (* All Seniors *) to strike me and at least make me fuzzy or knocked out. They all gave a try including Mr. Dillman. On the second time through, this guy wound up to swing at me real hard. I stopped him and told him I agree that with that much force to the side of my neck just about anyone could knock me out. 

I have heard of some local guys in South Michigan, but not in a big hurry to change my arts, I was just curious. Not trying to be a problem. Although is someone wanted to meet and discuss it over a beer say some day, I wuld be up for that.


----------



## Explorer (May 25, 2006)

> I had the priviledge of meeting G Dillman his (ex?)wife (* Still married at the time *) and some of his guys who were ranging from 4th up to 8th.


 
Last time I saw George, Kim was there too...last spring in Channahon Il. with Dusty Seale.



> I have heard of some local guys in South Michigan, but not in a big hurry to change my arts, I was just curious. Not trying to be a problem. Although is someone wanted to meet and discuss it over a beer say some day, I wuld be up for that.


 
I'm sure someone would be more than happy to meet for a beer and answer your questions.  I can check into it, if you like.

As I've alluded to, but not stated specifically, I train with the Kusho Jitsu Kenkukai and Chris Thomas ... but I'm still Shorin Ryu.  I'm not even affiliated with DKI.  If I were to choose affiliation it would be KJK -- if Chris would allow it.  I haven't asked him, so I don't know. 

It isn't necessary to switch styles at all.  One of my friends in town runs a dojo that teaches TKD and Ryu Kyu Kempo ... no matter which curriculum you sign up for ... he'll be teaching you kyusho.  Kyusho training applies to all styles ... that's one of the reasons I enjoy it so much.  If you learn to interpret kata via blunt trauma, tuite, throwing and kyusho ... style becomes irrelevant.

This has really been fun, thanks.


----------



## DavidCC (May 25, 2006)

We integrate the Kyusho ideas into our practice of Shaolin kempo.  

My teacher, Shawn Steiner, is hosting a kyusho seminar on June 10th & 11th in Omaha.  Covering Kyusho in stand-up and ground applications.  PM me if you want to know more, everyone is welcome.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 25, 2006)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> We integrate the Kyusho ideas into our practice of Shaolin kempo.
> 
> My teacher, Shawn Steiner, is hosting a kyusho seminar on June 10th & 11th in Omaha. Covering Kyusho in stand-up and ground applications. PM me if you want to know more, everyone is welcome.



Post it up in the Seminars and Events Forum.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 25, 2006)

Explorer said:
			
		

> Last time I saw George, Kim was there too...last spring in Channahon Il. with Dusty Seale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Doesn't your branch of Shorin Ryu have its own kyusho teachings?


----------



## Explorer (May 26, 2006)

> Doesn't your branch of Shorin Ryu have its own kyusho teachings?


 
It certainly did in antiquity ... in the modern era the techniques were non-existent.  When my Sensei, Steve Lorbach, retired and asked me to take over the dojo I saw an opportunity to reach back to the classical art and, with his blessing, that's what we did.

Lacking any kyusho knowledge we went looking ... it was easy to find DKI, Yang, Zwing Ming and others to help us fill in the missing information.  During that search I ran into an old friend from High School days ... Chris Thomas (writes the DKI books with George and heads the Kyusho Jitsu Kenkukai), ever since I've been working with him to restore kyusho and other compontnts to our art.  I've had conversations with and acquired source material from the guys at KI as well.

Kyusho transcends ryu and crosses all artificial boundries between arts.  For instance, I've used quite a bit of Yang, Zwing Ming's tuite and cavity press material for interpreting our kata.  When I told Chris, he laughed and said he uses Yang for ideas too.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 26, 2006)

Explorer said:
			
		

> It certainly did in antiquity ... in the modern era the techniques were non-existent. When my Sensei, Steve Lorbach, retired and asked me to take over the dojo I saw an opportunity to reach back to the classical art and, with his blessing, that's what we did.
> 
> Lacking any kyusho knowledge we went looking ... it was easy to find DKI, Yang, Zwing Ming and others to help us fill in the missing information. During that search I ran into an old friend from High School days ... Chris Thomas (writes the DKI books with George and heads the Kyusho Jitsu Kenkukai), ever since I've been working with him to restore kyusho and other compontnts to our art. I've had conversations with and acquired source material from the guys at KI as well.
> 
> Kyusho transcends ryu and crosses all artificial boundries between arts. For instance, I've used quite a bit of Yang, Zwing Ming's tuite and cavity press material for interpreting our kata. When I told Chris, he laughed and said he uses Yang for ideas too.


 
Which branch of Shorin are you training?  I'm curious, because we may share many of the same kata.  If so, it would be nice to make a connection.  My dojang isn't so far away from the Twin Cities.  And my teacher is located in St. Cloud.  We've all been on the same journey...


----------



## Explorer (May 26, 2006)

> Which branch of Shorin are you training? I'm curious, because we may share many of the same kata. If so, it would be nice to make a connection. My dojang isn't so far away from the Twin Cities. And my teacher is located in St. Cloud. We've all been on the same journey...


 
That's a really good question.  My sensei told me his sensei used to claim Mastubayashi affiliation ... but his website now claims Kobayashi.  However, our kata seem to lean more toward Matsubayashi ... so it is unclear.  My sensei also said his teacher would often make changes to kata if they presented his sensie with any difficulties.  We've spent the last 4 years ironing out THAT issue...

We formed a board of advisors some years ago that include Okninawan stylists and others to help us straighten things out.  Since we do not clearly represent one of the traditional branches of the Shorin Ryu, and our lineage is somewhat hazy ... and because we don't want to misrepresent ourselves, we generally refer to our style as Shorin Ryu.  If pressed ... Junan Shorin Ryu.  This is a name we think helps seperate us from false claims of system or lineage.

I'm sure we do share many of the same kata you would be more than welcome to train with us whenever you are in town.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 3, 2006)

Just for the record - Mr. Oyata is a friend of mine (although I'm a kung-fu teacher and not a practitioner of Okinawan karate) and I was there when Mr. Dillman first began learning with him and attended a national seminar.  We warned Mr. Oyata not to teach Mr. Dillman much about Kyusho - but he did  - and just as we feared, Mr. Dillman branched off on his own.

     Mr. Dillman's method is different from Master Oyata's because his technique is not nearly as refined and he didn't develop the special kind of striking power necessary to affect some points.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 3, 2006)

pstarr said:
			
		

> Mr. Dillman's method is different from Master Oyata's because his technique is not nearly as refined and he didn't develop the special kind of striking power necessary to affect some points.


 
Interesting.  So, what you are saying is that the biggest difference is that Oyata's method and Dillman's method are matters of skill?  Both use the same basic principles?


----------



## Explorer (Jun 4, 2006)

The concepts are the same ... the applications can be very different.  I wouldn't be surprised at all.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 4, 2006)

Pstarr, Is Mr. Oyata teaching much kyusho these days?  I've heard he spends more time with tuite (chin na -- my spelling is probably bad) now.


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 5, 2006)

My teacher, Shawn Steiner, is hosting a Kyusho seminar in Omaha this weekend (6/10 - 6/11).  He is part of Kyushio International, who split from Dillman because of philosophical differences in how the material sould be practiced and taught.  KI focuses on workable, repeatable, dynamic applications of pressure point attacks.  Sensei Gary Boaz (Aikido and BJJ) from Kansas will also be teaching.  They will be covering Kyusho usage in striking and grappling situations.  

You can get more details be calling the school at 402-493-4733 or by PM to me or see the flyer posted in the Events topic.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 8, 2006)

I was there when Mr. Dillman attended his first seminar with Master Oyata.  He ran around all day with a tape recorder, taking notes.  Never spilled a drop of sweat because he never trained at all-

Mr. Oyata is a friend of mine and believe me, his skill is for real.  He strikes with the blurred swiftness of a snake and you go down.  It doesn't matter how large you are (he loved to hit the biggest guys in the group) and I never saw him fail.  Not once.

Mr. Dillman went on to develop his own "method" and his technique has been known to fail frequently.  Moreover, his technique lacks the subtlety that Oyata possesses.  Oyata's blows are little more than a slight "bump" - and you're gone.  Dillman sometimes has to resort to pretty solid strikes - which anyone could use and knock someone out.

     Nowadays, I see Mr. Dillman's proteges doing seminars and talking about women having to strike one way because they're "yin" and men, being "yang" should do it this way... One of my students who attended a Dillman seminar could not be knocked out and was told that it was because he had his tongue in the wrong place...?  To those familiar with the concepts of yin and yang and so forth, this is all a lot of malarkey but it does help fill up the wallet.

     Oyata is most definitely for real but because of what Mr. Dillman did, he is not so open with his technique anymore.  He's a piece of karate history that's still alive.


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 9, 2006)

I've got a tape of Mr. Oyata demonstrating some kata bunkai.  OMFG he looks like he could kill me with one finger.  A "slight bump" LOL  



> I see Mr. Dillman's proteges doing seminars and talking about women having to strike one way because they're "yin" and men, being "yang" should do it this way... One of my students who attended a Dillman seminar could not be knocked out and was told that it was because he had his tongue in the wrong place...? To those familiar with the concepts of yin and yang and so forth, this is all a lot of malarkey


 
This I believe is the kind of thing that led to the creation of the Kyusho International group... to distance themsevles from that stuff.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 9, 2006)

Mr. Oyata is as lethal as a habu snake (as per his nickname in Okinawa).  When you attack him you may not even notice the imperciptible shift in his body and the "bump" you feel...until it's too late.

     Converesely, Mr. Dillman's technique tends to be heavy and brutish.  I think he learned some points from Mr. Oyata and then, in a rush to fill his wallet, he developed his own "methods" and idea - some of which are pretty new-age and crispy...and they don't always work.

     Oyata never fails.  Ever.  Not once.

     Although the points themselves have been taught secretly for generations, there is a second aspect of the art which I believe Mr. Dillman was never shown...the training method used to develop the special type(s) of striking power required to adversely stimulate these points.  

     This is why a boxer or anyone else (who's not developed this kind of striking force) can strike the points and not achieve the desired result.  Some people hit the point and fail - and conclude that the whole idea is preposterous...

But the true art involves not only knowing the locations of the points (or "areas", since some of them are too large to be called "points") but also developing, through rigorous training, the special striking force which is required to stimulate them.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 9, 2006)

It may be a mistake to assume too much.  Mr Dillman's technique has become more refined over the years.  And to be clear, George was working from the same scrolls Master Oyata was working from.  Hohan Soken gave George the scrolls and set him on this path.  Master Oyata kindly assisted. 

That being said, the more esoteric stuff from DKI leaves me rather cold.  Which is why I prefer training with Chris Thomas and the folks at the Kusho Jitsu Kenkukai.

BTW, the video I've seen of Master Oyata shows him using quite a bit more blunt force than the guys at KI or DKI technique for technique.  I've also talked with people who have attended seminars with Master Oyata and were amazed at how hard he hit his uke.  Angle and direction information is readily available in any competent acupuncture text book ... I've seen it work time after time.  There may be a special sort of striking technique but so far I have no need for it.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 10, 2006)

Explorer said:
			
		

> It may be a mistake to assume too much. Mr Dillman's technique has become more refined over the years. And to be clear, George was working from the same scrolls Master Oyata was working from. Hohan Soken gave George the scrolls and set him on this path. Master Oyata kindly assisted.
> 
> That being said, the more esoteric stuff from DKI leaves me rather cold. Which is why I prefer training with Chris Thomas and the folks at the Kusho Jitsu Kenkukai.
> 
> BTW, the video I've seen of Master Oyata shows him using quite a bit more blunt force than the guys at KI or DKI technique for technique. I've also talked with people who have attended seminars with Master Oyata and were amazed at how hard he hit his uke. Angle and direction information is readily available in any competent acupuncture text book ... I've seen it work time after time. There may be a special sort of striking technique but so far I have no need for it.


 
Sometimes a good and strong strike is exactly what is needed in order to make certain bunkai work against a resisting opponent.  There should be no lasting damage in the end.  Maybe a little bruising, but that is somewhat acceptable because it conditions the body.  A student of Oyata Sensei told me that a good rule of thumb when it comes to bunkai is "no hurt, no down."

Seems like a pretty pragmatic philosophy for self defense.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 10, 2006)

> upnorthkyosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tend to agree.  There is a saying in the Kyusho Jitsu Kenkukai ... "Blunt force trauma is my friend."  I'm a BIG proponent of powerful strikes.

I also believe in the concept of touch.  We utilize this concept when we're learning to apply PP techniques to head points specifically.  We start gently and ramp things up until we can regularly give our uki a "buzz" with as light a strike as possible.  This way we train targeting, angle and direction without doing unnecessary damage.  By the time we can do it on a regular basis it's a simple thing to strike with more power and intent to incapacitate an opponent.  I would think adrenal stress response would aid in the strikes power as well.


----------



## truth_seeker87 (Jul 10, 2007)

Explorer said:


> It may be a mistake to assume too much. Mr Dillman's technique has become more refined over the years. And to be clear, George was working from the same scrolls Master Oyata was working from. Hohan Soken gave George the scrolls and set him on this path. Master Oyata kindly assisted.


 
Okay, to ANYONE who happens to be reading this thread..this is not true...but don't take my word for it.
http://www.viewusedcars.com/smoka-usa/weakest_link.htm

Oyata sensei didn't work from scrolls. My teachers have told me he worked from training he had from two old men. They showed him how to break down Kata and understand anatomy, but then they left it to him to figure it out...not attend seminar after seminar in hopes of gaining some super knowledge


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 10, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Sometimes a good and strong strike is exactly what is needed in order to make certain bunkai work against a resisting opponent. There should be no lasting damage in the end. Maybe a little bruising, but that is somewhat acceptable because it conditions the body. A student of Oyata Sensei told me that a good rule of thumb when it comes to bunkai is "no hurt, no down."
> 
> Seems like a pretty pragmatic philosophy for self defense.


 
My teacher likes to say "that won't leave a mark, but it will make an impression"


----------



## truth_seeker87 (Jul 10, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> My teacher likes to say "that won't leave a mark, but it will make an impression"


I would agree with that statement..and that of your sig..


----------

